
DDoS on Dyn Impacts Twitter, Spotify, Reddit - blancotech
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/ddos-on-dyn-impacts-twitter-spotify-reddit/
======
pjf
Relevant DNS OARC 25 talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=11408&v=UIBIbwIl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=11408&v=UIBIbwIlEMA)

------
luso_brazilian
The sad state of the internet and the world wide web, from a decentralized
network envisioned to withstand nuclear armageddon [1] to a series of services
so intertwined and full of single points of failure that a focused attack can
take cause worldwide outages and disrupt communications everywhere.

[1]
[http://www.rand.org/about/history/baran.html](http://www.rand.org/about/history/baran.html)

~~~
pjf
The physical Internet is no more better:
[http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~pb/tubes_final.pdf](http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~pb/tubes_final.pdf)

------
zelon88
Also Github seemed down for parts of the morning.

~~~
cuonic
I'm unable to resolve github.com currently from France, using Google DNS
resolvers.

------
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12759697)

------
michaelxia
192.30.253.113 github.com 151.101.44.133 assets-cdn.github.com 54.236.140.90
collector.githubapp.com 192.30.253.116 api.github.com 192.30.253.122
ssh.github.com 151.101.44.133 avatars0.githubusercontent.com 151.101.44.133
avatars1.githubusercontent.com 151.101.44.133 avatars2.githubusercontent.com
151.101.44.133 avatars3.githubusercontent.com

------
iamleppert
Heroku was/is down. Apparently they missed the memo where a service provider
like them is supposed to handle things like this for us and not keep all their
eggs in one basket.

What cloud provider of PaaS uses a single company for their DNS? Pitiful.

~~~
jaxn
I don't think Heroku has actually gone down.

We are on Heroku and have had some of our customers have access issues, but
only a few.

~~~
iamleppert
They use DynDNS to resolve all their internal services to AWS, so yes they
were/are.

None of the toolbelt commands were working for us.

------
8ytecoder
I'm seeing major sites like Paypal, Braintree and Twitter down. Is any of you
noticing that too?

~~~
arbuge
PayPal is down here in Dallas, TX. Twitter is having issues loading images.

Was going to move our websites over to a new server today but something tells
me the timing might not be ideal...

------
krisdol
Suddenly I feel the pain of having infrastructure-as-code hosted on github.
Pagerduty was hosed too.

------
mschuster91
Say, is someone also DDoSing the npm registry? I get a bunch of 5xx errors...

~~~
mordocai
Might just be a result of the dns issues?

------
slyrus
Meanwhile, worker productivity mysteriously ticks up.

~~~
dewiz
not everyone (I understand that might be a joke :-))

Right now I can't build nodejs apps because of unreachable external
dependencies

